# Applescript qui transmet l'IP dans un txt via FTP



## olivierveinand (22 Février 2008)

Voici un script bien pratique si vous voulez controler un mac à distance avec vnc par exemple:

Dans certains cas, surtout avec vnc, ils faut connaitre l' I.P. de l'ordinateur distant.

Ce scritp envoie l' I.P.  du mac sur lequel il tourne vers un serveur ftp, ainsi partout dans le monde vous pouvez connaitre l'IP de votre Imac du salon ou de votre MacPro du bureau depuis votre jet 

Avant de lancer le script, il faut tout d'abord créer un fichier *.mon_ip.txt* (fichier caché) ou créer un fichier mon_ip.txt (fichier visible) et remplacer dans le script le nom du fichier.

La variable* en1* est la carte wifi, vous pouvez la remplacer par en(0-1-2-3-4) en fonction de votre connection.

Bien que le risque soit faible je vous conseille tout de meme de protéqer votre dossier FTP afin que votre IP ne soit pas visible de tous.
Pour cela, mettez dans votre dossier un fichier *.htaccess* et *.htaccess  *de maniere a bénéficier d'une authentification par mot de passe cripté.
Des générateurs de .htacces et .htaccess se trouvent facilement sur les forums et tuto.


///DEBUT

    set votre_ip to (do shell script ("ipconfig getifaddr *en1*"))

set chemin_vers_le_bureau to (path to desktop as text)
    set chemin_vers_le_fichier to ((path to desktop as text) & "*.mon_ip.txt*") as alias
    open for access chemin_vers_le_fichier with write permission
    write votre_ip starting at 0 to chemin_vers_le_fichier
    set eof chemin_vers_le_fichier to (length of votre_ip)
    close access chemin_vers_le_fichier

    set fichier_a_uploade to ((path to desktop as text) & "*.mon_ip.txt*") as alias
    tell application "Finder" to set nom_du_fichier to name of fichier_a_uploade
    set ftpURL to "ftp://*USER*:*motdepasse*@*votreserveur.com/www/votredossier/*" & nom_du_fichier
    tell application "URL Access Scripting" to upload fichier_a_uploade to ftpURL replacing yes without binhexing

    display dialog "Votre IP : " & votre_ip & " à été envoyée sur votre serveur FTP"



 ///FIN


Glissez le dans iCal, et répétez l'evenement tous les jours.
Chaque jour, vous obtiendrez l'ip du mac dans un fichier txt sur votre serveur, le fichier s'update automatiquement.

Le fichier *.mon_ip.txt* doit être présent sur le bureau pour que le script fonctionne


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

olivierveinand a dit:


> Voici un script bien pratique si vous voulez controler un mac à distance avec vnc par exemple:
> 
> Dans certains cas, surtout avec vnc, ils faut connaitre l' I.P. de l'ordinateur distant.
> 
> ...



:rateau: n importe quoi :afraid::hosto:


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

Merci pour ta  critique. 
Peut tu développer?


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

le seul developement que je puisse faire est: t es un esprit malade et tu n es pas fait pour jouer avec les ordinateurs


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

J'avais besoin de ce type de script, je l'ai fait, bien que n'ayant aucune experience et il marche.

Je m'suis dit que qqn en aurai peut etre besoin. Désolé, tu doit être un expert et me trouver stupide mais ou est le probleme?


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

tout ce qui marche n est pas bon, les bombes nucleaires par exemple ca fonctionne mais c est pas bon
 tu viens de gagner 1 000 000 000 points guigui en une seule fois, je n'ai pas dit stupide mais dit tres dangereux et c' est un forum de dev
ici excuse moi du peu, mais il y a aussi des sysadmins et des networkadmins qui passent ici c'est leur metier si c est ca que tu appels expert...
et je pense q'ils rigolent jaune ...

--le forum des développeurs Mac


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

ok....

Tu veux pas vraiment m'expliquer......   sympa.

Désolé, je suis qu'un guigui 

Mais toi t pas tres pédagogue et presque insultant.

Une derniere fois, je te demande ou est le probleme.


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

ho tu sais la je suis gentil j essaye de te faire comprendre que c est inutil et c est une erreur
si tu te sens insulte boa j y peux rien  mon humble avis ton post devrait etre supprime


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

tu ne me dis pas pourquoi c une erreur, ce qu'il y a de dangereux


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

je ne m 'appel pas jesus dsl, je donne des idees seulement quand il y a de l espoir
mais je rigole bien  c est sympa comme fil, juste pour te dire des horreurs de newbs on en voit mais de cet acabie 
excuse-moi je suis plus habitue  et ca fait tres longtemps, ca fait partie des meilleurs du sciecle je pense

huge tannin and massive concentration[SIZE=-1]![/SIZE]


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

Je m'en fout si mon post est supprimé, je pensais juste que ça pourrai servir. Je te fais confiance si tu dis que ça de fait pas, mais je ne comprend pas pk et je risque pas de m'améliorer ou pire, faire commettre des erreurs aux autres (tout comme cette fois).


Je pense que je suis pas le premier à vouloir transmettre automatiquement une IP.

Une explication pourrait faire avancer les choses.....

Juste dire "n'importe quoi" c'est pas tres utile


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

si ca enerve le newb qui se cache derrière sa vertu offencée, mais t es mechant ca n est pas constructif,
comme je dis 

let,s use your brain! it's quite easy, no matter


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

T 'inquiete pas, on s'en remettra tous les deux.

Toi tu as rigolé, moi j'ai mon ptit script et je l'utilise depuis quelques jours.

Maintenant j'ai ton opinion : "n'importe quoi"

Merci pour ces quelques minutes que tu m'a consacré

Si un jour quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer mon erreur, je suis preneur.....


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

de rien tu sais ce n est pas un avis c est un dogme!, comme on dit : aux innocents les mains pleine


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

C qui ce type??? 
On dirais docteur house en maternelle!!!!

Ya personne d'autre sur le forum? paske là, je suis vraiment déçu.


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2008)

rien compris au débat....

Quoi qu'il en soit j'ajouterai simplement que c'est le principe de Back to my Mac implémenté par Apple dans Léopard

Le Mac envoie son adresse IP chaque fois qu'elle change sur les serveurs d'Apple (à condition d'être abonné aux services .mac).

Ensuite depuis n'importe quel Mac distant l'application "Back to my Mac" va pouvoir ainsi récupérer l'adresse IP pour se connecter au Mac resté à la maison. (à condition qu'il ne soit pas en veille mais bien allumé)


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

Mais si je  ne veut pas payer .mac, y a til un probleme a utiliser ce script?
De plus, je souhaite controler mon mac depuis windows (vnc) donc sans back to my mac.


REMY : Comprend tu le mépris de tatouille pour mon script?


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Février 2008)

Merci Olivier,

Cela fait toujours plaisir de rencontrer quelqu'un qui vienne sur un forum de dev pour partager son travail et pas seulement poser des questions.

Bonne continuation.

Cordialement


----------



## olivierveinand (23 Février 2008)

Merci Didier

Ca fait plaisir d'être considé sur un forum de dev, bien que je ne soit que débutant.
J'avais vraiment peur de ne pas être a ma place et d'avoir dérangé les développeurs comme tatouille, qui s'est adressé a moi ave bcp de mépris.


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2008)

olivierveinand a dit:


> Mais si je  ne veut pas payer .mac, y a til un probleme a utiliser ce script?
> De plus, je souhaite controler mon mac depuis windows (vnc) donc sans back to my mac.
> 
> 
> REMY : Comprend tu le mépris de tatouille pour mon script?



Non c'est ce que je disais.... je ne comprends pas les echanges précédents de Tatouille.
Je ne suis pas développeur, je ne suis donc pas en mesure d'apprécier la qualité de ton script. Simplement je voulais confirmer que ton idée me semble bonne, en indiquant que c'est le principe de Back to my Mac... mais pour toi sans passer par .mac et accessible depuis Windows ou LInux.

Donc il serait plus intelligent que Tatouille te donne des conseils pour améliorer et sécuriser (si besoin) ton script, plutôt que de dénigrer ton idée ou ton travail....


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2008)

- manque une relation client/serveur 
- ftp connection? tordue/security pour le serveur?
- que se passe t il si la machine va go to sleep et que le network change un timer? alors que l event est un IOregistry change ?
- que se passe t il derriere un routeur? wifi?

le service de mac repond a toutes ces questions


----------



## raschidb (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas developpeur, mais je ne vois pas l'interet de ton script..... quand j'ai besoin de connaitre mon ip je tape un petit ifconfig.et pour vnc il me semble que tu peux taper un hostname qui lui ne change pas ?

cordialement,


----------

